# Cherry Shrimp size?



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

I've read numerous sizes on wikipedia and other sites, raning from 2.5 to 4 cm's. What can I expect from mine?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

HockiumGuru said:


> I've read numerous sizes on wikipedia and other sites, raning from 2.5 to 4 cm's. What can I expect from mine?


My biggest are about 1 inch.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

My adult cherry shrimps are around 2-3cm.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

my adults shirmp are 2.5 to 3 cm


----------

